# Is www.supportme.com a scam?



## joraney (Jun 26, 2013)

I have been worried about this since I got on board. So far I can't see that I've had any problems, they call, ck my computer monthly and charge me 29.99 to my visa acct. I usually deal with the same man who is difficult to understand and there's a lot of noise, sometimes laughter in the background and it just worries me that they are monitoring my computer and looking for private info. How do I cancel this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

First off you should never need anybody to check your computer monthly. All your doing is allowing who knows who look at all of your personal files.

If you don't like the site cancel the membership and uninstall all of their software so they don't steal from you.

Go to the website and look for a cancel membership. Chances are your dealing with scammer.

Plus we are always here for FREE to help with any support you may need.


----------



## hansf (Sep 13, 2013)

I think it's spam


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would NEVER EVER let anyone check my PC remotely, and then you're still paying them to do it. Utter madness. I'd disconnect all contact with them and cancel the subscription plus save the money.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since the URL doesn't seem to exist as you typed it, call Visa and stop future payments.


----------

